# Does this enclosure look good ? And do think my russian will like it ?



## Jc918 (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got a Russian Turtle a few days ago. I am just learning this whole care thing. I got a 40 gal tank with a background going around it. I heard glass was confusing and the back drop would help. I have a heating bulb 100 w red. Also have a UV light. Do I need a Fogger ?? I heard they where good also any other recommendations ???


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a link to Russian Tortoise care sheet. How big or small is your new tort. the tank is not the best choise-- a Tort table is the best -- However, we have a 60 gal terrarium that we have had to make due with-- issues are humidity-- ours is full grown at just over 5.5 inches and the space is a little small --- we take him out to get more exercise as much as possible. You should not neet a fogger -- Russians are desert torts. http://www.russiantortoise.org/care_sheet.htm


----------



## Kayti (Jun 1, 2010)

Jc918 said:


> I just got a Russian Turtle a few days ago. I am just learning this whole care thing. I got a 40 gal tank with a background going around it. I heard glass was confusing and the back drop would help. I have a heating bulb 100 w red. Also have a UV light. Do I need a Fogger ?? I heard they where good also any other recommendations ???



Hello! I have 2 Russian Tortoises. 
A lot of people here might tell you that a tank is really not your best option with these guys. They are expensive, they don't really give your tortoise enough room, and they don't have great air flow. Also, many tortoises get really stressed out by the glass- they never learn that they cannot walk through it, even if you put a background on the back. 
If you have the option, you'd be way better off returning that tank and buying something like a bin, like this:




They are way cheaper, and if your Russian is an adult, he or she will need more room than a 40g breeder can provide. 

I don't think you need a fogger. Adult Russians don't need as much humidity as young ones, but some moisture would be good for his or her skin. You don't want it to be bone dry. 

Do you have a way of measuring temperature? You have to be really careful with tanks like that not to cook your reptile. But you also don't want your hot end to be cooler than 90 degrees F, because then your tortoise wont be able to digest. 

Welcome to the forum! Just read a few threads, and you'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## Jc918 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow I am almost broke after buying all this stuff will I be ok or do I HAVE TO get something else. I though a 40 gal would be big enough. The lady at the pet store said it would do for about 5 years. My Russian is only a year and half old. Plus I have a cat and the top is perfect because she can't get inside of it. The temperature in the tank is about 85% in the day time and at night I pull the heat lamp back and it gets to about 74%

Should the heat lamp even be on at night or should I just turn ALL lights off?


----------



## Kayti (Jun 1, 2010)

Jc918 said:


> Wow I am almost broke after buying all this stuff will I be ok or do I HAVE TO get something else. I though a 40 gal would be big enough. The lady at the pet store said it would do for about 5 years. My Russian is only a year and half old. Plus I have a cat and the top is perfect because she can't get inside of it. The temperature in the tank is about 85% in the day time and at night I pull the heat lamp back and it gets to about 74%
> 
> Should the heat lamp even be on at night or should I just turn ALL lights off?



I leave heat on at night, but with a glass tank it might get too hot in there. Could you post a picture of your tortoise? Most tortoises from pet stores are much older than a year.


----------



## Jc918 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I will post a picture of him on here soon. Right now he went back in his log he doesn't move around too much I am thinking the move was stressful the lady at the pet store said it could take a week for him to be stress free. He doesn't eat much


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Jc918:

Welcome to the forum!! Once again, the evil pet store has given out the wrong information.

Yes, you can probably make do with the aquarium, however, it really isn't the best choice. You need to be able to have a hot end and a room temperature end, and its very hard to accomplish this in an aquarium. The tortoise sits under the light and warms up, then he needs to go to the other side to get out of the heat.

Russians don't get very big, but they do wander an awful lot, and get plenty of exercise. They need quite a bit of space. If it were me, I would try to get a refund on the aquarium and go with a cement mixing tub or an old used book case that you lay on its back and line with a shower curtain.

Is it at all possible for your tortoise to be set up in an outdoor habitat? Then the aquarium would be ok as a temporary measure, or a night time place.


----------



## Jc918 (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I live in a mobile home. There is ALOT of wild animals that run around the park. Don't think I would like to chance it making something outside. I like the bin idea the only thing is I HAVE A CAT lol. Mrs.Kitty is very smart too I could see her getting into the bin and getting a hold of Mr.Turtle. Would it help if I put some plants or something around the edge of the glass ?. I plan on giving him walks almost every day. Also for the air flow I have a fan WAY above the tank on my book shelf that is facing down at the tank. I don't want to kill my turtle or seem like a mean owner I hope this will work.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jun 1, 2010)

If you check out this thread 

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-15137-page-6.html

and look about half way down the page you'll see one of those tubs and a really nice screen on it. The screen is something you could do on the cheap and that way you wouldn't have to worry about your cat or anything. I bet if you returned the aquarium you could probably even end up saving a bit of money with a set up similar to this. Those aquariums can be pretty pricey.

Hope it helps


----------



## Jc918 (Jun 1, 2010)

Called the hardware store and it looks like the bin is $12.00 My tank looks bigger ????? I am confused I looked at the biggest one they had. Yeah its wider but no more room then my tank. The 40 galon tank cost me $100.00 not a bad price it was on sale. Normally $127.00 Online the cheapest price I could find was $115 + $14.00 shipping. The bin seems like a good Idea but my take is still longer


----------



## ehopkins12 (Jun 1, 2010)

If your aquarium has a screen top air flow is not going to be a problem. The good thing I've noticed about aquariums or any other enclosed type of environment is heat and humidity are very easy to keep nice and high. especially with a screen top you won't have any problem maintaining proper heat, humidity and air flow. The only issue with aquariums is size. But if your tort is getting time outside daily that shouldn't be a problem. On the other hand if you want to save some money you could just return the aquarium and get a tub like the one above. the only issue with that is since it's so open the substrate will dry out very fast and humidity will be more difficult to maintain. But it's not a huge deal. that just means keeping it a little moist. If I were you i would change the substrate out to something he can burrow into. Coco coir (eco earth) is your best bet. Just throw some of that in there and it will hold moisture and give your tort something to dig into!


----------



## Kayti (Jun 1, 2010)

Jc918 said:


> Called the hardware store and it looks like the bin is $12.00 My tank looks bigger ????? I am confused I looked at the biggest one they had. Yeah its wider but no more room then my tank. The 40 galon tank cost me $100.00 not a bad price it was on sale. Normally $127.00 Online the cheapest price I could find was $115 + $14.00 shipping. The bin seems like a good Idea but my take is still longer



Look at storage bins, like under the bed bins or larger. Even if you got a good price on your tank, it's not a good enclosure for your tortoise.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jun 2, 2010)

Farm/Ranch supply stores are good sources as well. They have all sorts of watering "troughs" for larger animals that don't actually look bad. 

Another option if you have more time is to just make a tort table out of some scrap wood. That's what I did and I keep my table in my front room and it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Many keepers don't agree with raising tortoises in aquariums as aquariums are for fish not tortoises. Oh and your Russian is a tortoise not a turtle. So anyhow, I have successfully kept lots of tortoises in aquariums. But I also put them outside during the day. I create a nice outside area safe from predators by making a wire top and then they get the needed sunlight and fresh air and can munch on grass, then I bring them in at night. That way they get the best of both worlds. 
I have 2 cats and one of them thinks my small tortoises belong to her. She sleeps with them and she protects them from scary things. My other cat is one of those scary things and she plays rough with the torts so I have to protect them from her. Neither of them use the torts pens for a litter box.
You will enjoy it here and you will learn a lot be sure to read the care sheet given to you, the link I mean and that will help you a lot. Also be sure to ask questions and remember there are many different keepers here and each have their own opinion, so take what you need and just leave the rest...


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am a new RT owner also. I have learned so much. Like you I started out with a $100 acquarium from the pet store. It didn't last too long because my tort kept trying to get out thru the glass. So, I put a forest fish liner behind it like you did but it didn't do any good! My tort still clawed at the glass to get out. So, I got a black cement mixing bin at Lowes for $12.99. But then my tort couldn't see or interact with me because of the solid walls. That's what I liked about the acquarium-my tort could look and interact with me. She woud watch me walk into the room and she'd stretch her neck etc...So, I wanted to share with you what I am finally happy with. It is a huge rabbit cage or guinea pig cage. It's perfect because it has a tall bottom tub with a cage over it so my dogs can't get to my tort. My tort can interact with me. It can see me and I can see it. I like the cage because I can put things like the log/hide against the side and my tort can get up on it and not climb out of the enclosure because of the cage. It actually makes the enclusure that much bigger when you can put things up against the sides without the worry of your tort climbing out. I do not have any trouble heating it. The basking side is 95-100 degrees and the cooler side is 70 degrees. It has a top opening and side openings. My heat/UVB light does not melt the plastic. I bought the biggest one I could find. It's 4ft X 2ft. My tort is looking thru the cage at me right now. It makes me happy when she is happy. Now, I am working on an outside enclosure for her because it's summer and warm enough for her to get ouside for short periods of time. Hope this helps!


----------

